# Dust collection plumbing



## Don Ward (Jan 13, 2022)

I have a question on whether I should use metal piping or PVC for my dust collector? I purchased an Onieda Cyclone I've attached to my dust collector, the Harbor frieght 2hp collection system. Onieda says to use only metal ducting. Most systems I see online and forums show PVC piping. Is there any difference?
Thx
Don


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

What sort of metal were you considering? What size duct?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

there are several metal duct work companies, $$$. you literally have to desgn your system, then buy the components you need to put it together. 
PVC would of course be obtainable locally, with large assortment of fittings, and cost considerably less. the only difference i can see would be that the PVC system will generate static, not a big deal unless it is connected to anything with electronics (CNC, etc.)
with either one, you will need some short pieces of flex hose to get to you machine.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

PVC is cheaper...


----------



## Don Ward (Jan 13, 2022)

BigCountry79 said:


> What sort of metal were you considering? What size duct?


4" duct


----------



## Don Ward (Jan 13, 2022)

Rebelwork said:


> PVC is cheaper...


I know but should I worry that the recommendation is metal?


----------



## Don Ward (Jan 13, 2022)

Don Ward said:


> 4" duct


You know the standard ducting


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Do they say why you should only use metal?


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Don Ward said:


> You know the standard ducting


I am learning that 4" ducting can be quite restrictive, so it is very common for hobbyist tool ports but it is not exactly standard. I believe 5" or 6" pipe is also fairly common and has benefits. 

I am going with 5", which dictates metal pipe. If I were going with 4" or 6", I would use PVC instead.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Don Ward said:


> I have a question on whether I should use metal piping or PVC for my dust collector? I purchased an Onieda Cyclone I've attached to my dust collector, the Harbor frieght 2hp collection system. Onieda says to use only metal ducting. Most systems I see online and forums show PVC piping. Is there any difference?
> Thx
> Don


Interesting. And what is that Oneida cyclone made from?

What size duct are you considering running? The HF DC is being pushed pretty much past its reasonable limits on 6" duct. There are LOTS of people that DO run, particularly an Oneida Super Dust Deputy XL into a Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector and plumbing with 6" with no ill effect, but Bill Pentz being considered the expert in this area, recommends 5" ducting for a 2HP blower which is why I am going with 5", There are not 5" plastic ducts I am aware of, just metal, which is fine,, but sadly branch wyes in metal 5" are REALLY hard to come by, and REALLY expensive comparatively. The ONLY ones I can find start at around $40.00 each PLUS shipping. Plastic 5" branch wyes from Woodcraft are currently selling for under $13.00 each.

I am pretty sure Oneida is trying to avoid liability lawsuits, so listen VERY carefully to what I am about to say here.

I have been running S&D PVC 4" for over a decade with no issues. I do NOT recommend you do this for legal reasons. So IF you decide to go with plastic pipe, and a freak static accident happens and you do end up with a static induced dust fire / explosion that is 100% YOUR FAULT AND I FULLY REFUSE ANY AND ALL LIABILITY. You've been warned. 

Sorry, too many ambulance chasers out there.

Now in a home hobby workshop, particularly in a high humidity environment, I seriously doubt there would ever be enough static on the inside of the pipe to create a spark. But the possibility exists...

You do you, but don't dare blame me.

Now back to the 6" duct. 6" pipe and fittings are readily available in metal and PVC, and if you shop around, cheaper in metal. 

I have given painstakingly deep consideration to going with 6", and a LOT of people DO use 6" with a Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector. And they report good results. I just have more bends and odd turns than I am comfortable with doing that large of a duct. If all your run is reasonably straight, go for it!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

dbhost said:


> Interesting. And what is that Oneida cyclone made from?
> 
> What size duct are you considering running? The HF DC is being pushed pretty much past its reasonable limits on 6" duct, which is why I am going with 5", There are not 5" ducts I am aware of, but sadly branch wyes in metal 5" are REALLY hard to come by, and REALLY expensive comparatively.
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been shocked by two different things in my shop. A shop vac and blowing out a 220 compressor contacts. Shop vac found tte trash and the compressor, I just didn't do that again..


----------

